# Pocket knifes ?



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Can you carry a pocket knife in Philippines ?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I wouldn't carry anything that could be considered as a weapon. Vendors trying to sell you knives, pepper spray and even a hand held tazer and if caught who wants to deal with that outcome or get stuck explaining that from inside a Philippine jail.

The wheels of justice are slow, bogged down with a huge backlog of and waiting for your court appearance could take up to 3 year's.

But around the home I do have several bolo knives because I use them in the large yard plus some stick clubs near every door entrance and other places around the home.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Foreigners are not allowed to carry anything that could be described as a weapon so anything bladed is not allowed. Even locals are not allowed to carry bolos unless they are necessary as part of the work. Ok I see many walking around our village with a bolo on the hip, the usual disregard for and lack of enforcement of the law.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

For years in the USA I carry a pocket knife when I walk/jog in the park - because sometimes I see unleashed unattended dogs.

Sounds like I should leave the pocket knife in the USA.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> For years in the USA I carry a pocket knife when I walk/jog in the park - because sometimes I see unleashed unattended dogs.
> 
> Sounds like I should leave the pocket knife in the USA.


I sold my Glock and shipped by Balikbayan boxes all my specialty tools (In-laws/workers have stolen most of them) and hard-to-find items but things sure have improved here and so you can find many products here but it's those hard-to-live without items that I shipped.

Here's a link that will have much more information on shipping items Useful links for expats shipping items


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Can you carry a pocket knife in Philippines ?


I used to carry a Swiss Army Knife in my pocket while I was living in Cebu, and nobody ever gave me any trouble about it. Sometimes they'd make me check it in with security when I went into a casino, but in my case, that was about the only hassle I ever had with it. However, one time I had a conversation with one of my wive's relatives, who was a retired policeman in the Philippines, and he told me that it was technically illegal to carry my Swiss Army Knife around, but as long as I didn't get into a bar fight, then it probably wouldn't be an issue, unless I ran into an extremely corrupt cop. So, if you decide to carry a pocket knife of some sort, be prepared to ditch it in the bushes before you have to deal with corrupt officials. Otherwise.....


----------

